# Hopper tuner usage



## Fosterjaka (Oct 15, 2007)

I have PTAT engaged on 1 of 2 Hoppers. I have 2 Joeys connected to this Hopper. When I turn on the Hopper to watch TV, even if I chose the tuner with PTAT programming being recorded, The Hopper is still using a second tuner. If I change the channel it will open the third tuner leaving no tuners available for the Joeys. The tuner screen (red button) shows 2 tuners in use by the Family Room Hopper. Why is this happening? If I change channels on the Hopper it should use the existing tuner already in use. It should not make a tuner unavailable for a Joey to use just because I changed channels. Also if I am watching off of the PTAT tuner it should make 2 tuners available for the Joeys. Is this proper operation? My other Hopper with PTAT not engaged will also show 2 tuners in use under the the Living room Hopper on the tuner screen. How can I be watching 2 programs on 1 TV? Is this DLB?(Dual Live Buffers). Do I need a third Hopper? How much more is that going to cost. I'm sorry for the rant but this is frustrating. I already paid $200 for this "upgrade". I think I want my VIP 722,622,612 system back. I miss my OTA and extra Satellite tuners. The way this is working makes no sense. The Joeys are really taking the back seat in control. This is not the way the system was advertised. I don't see any settings to fix this. This is a 2 Hopper 3 Joey system by the way.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Fosterjaka said:


> I have PTAT engaged on 1 of 2 Hoppers. I have 2 Joeys connected to this Hopper. When I turn on the Hopper to watch TV, even if I chose the tuner with PTAT programming being recorded, The Hopper is still using a second tuner. If I change the channel it will open the third tuner leaving no tuners available for the Joeys. The tuner screen (red button) shows 2 tuners in use by the Family Room Hopper. Why is this happening? If I change channels on the Hopper it should use the existing tuner already in use. It should not make a tuner unavailable for a Joey to use just because I changed channels. Also if I am watching off of the PTAT tuner it should make 2 tuners available for the Joeys. Is this proper operation? My other Hopper with PTAT not engaged will also show 2 tuners in use under the the Living room Hopper on the tuner screen. How can I be watching 2 programs on 1 TV? Is this DLB?(Dual Live Buffers). Do I need a third Hopper? How much more is that going to cost. I'm sorry for the rant but this is frustrating. I already paid $200 for this "upgrade". I think I want my VIP 722,622,612 system back. I miss my OTA and extra Satellite tuners. The way this is working makes no sense. The Joeys are really taking the back seat in control. This is not the way the system was advertised. I don't see any settings to fix this. This is a 2 Hopper 3 Joey system by the way.


i think it has something to do with PIP 
if u turn on the joey it will take over one of the 2 tuners


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I didn't think you could watch the tuner being used by PTAT. How would that even work? PTAT is recording the whole transponder, then splitting out the channels... so it can't really tune to one channel for live TV watching.

I would assume during PTAT time, that tuner is not usable by Hoppers or Joeys.

So... if you are doing anything on that Hopper you would be using 2 tuners. Of course a Joey can take over a tuner, so there shouldn't be a problem unless you were trying to watch different things on BOTH Joeys and on your Hopper as well.

Meanwhile... for a Hopper not using PTAT... yes, it does seem to do like the 922 and 722 receivers, and dual buffer both tuners on a Hopper... but again, I'm pretty sure you can turn on a Joey and take over a tuner even if the Hopper was using it for PiP and dual buffering.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I didn't think you could watch the tuner being used by PTAT. How would that even work? PTAT is recording the whole transponder, then splitting out the channels... so it can't really tune to one channel for live TV watching.
> 
> I would assume during PTAT time, that tuner is not usable by Hoppers or Joeys.


You would assume wrong. 

Hopper and Joey users can hit the RED button to see what is currently recording or playing live on the Hopper they are connected to. From there they can join any of the live feeds or (during the PTAT block) join any of the programs being recorded by PTAT.

One can also select any show being recorded from the My Recordings or PTAT folder (depending on if the user has set a timer for the program or is catching it with PTAT). Watch while recording still works on the Hopper/Joey.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

1 Hopper/3 Joey setup on display at work, at 8 pm we have tv's set to four live programs, 2 of them are whatever we feel like, the other two by the means James listed. I have found that if you are on one of the tuners not on PTAT, if you change to a network by using the channel number or guide, you do not automatically engage PTAT. You need to use the Red button.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> You would assume wrong.
> 
> Hopper and Joey users can hit the RED button to see what is currently recording or playing live on the Hopper they are connected to. From there they can join any of the live feeds or (during the PTAT block) join any of the programs being recorded by PTAT.
> 
> One can also select any show being recorded from the My Recordings or PTAT folder (depending on if the user has set a timer for the program or is catching it with PTAT). Watch while recording still works on the Hopper/Joey.


Learn something new every day 

The Hopper is cooler than I thought.


----------



## jagowar (Jan 8, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> i think it has something to do with PIP
> if u turn on the joey it will take over one of the 2 tuners


Jumping in here because I have a similar question to this.... when the joey starts to watch something recorded does it indicate in anyway that its "not active"?

I am looking at both the hopper/directv whole home dvr (ordering one next week) and am wanting a 3 hdtv system. What my concern is if each joey takes a tuner when it starts is fighting over the tuners when you have recordings happening. I have one roommate that will be sharing the hopper.

For example.... when ptat is using one tuner and we have one other series recording happening. When you power on the joey I assume it takes the first available tuner but if that joey starts to watch a recorded program and I power on the second one I would assume it goes to the same channel being tuned on the first joey. But it would be nice if it was indicated that it was not actively being watched and I could change the channel w/o stepping on the toes of my roommate (I could go ask him if he was actually using it but that would get old pretty quick). Would be even better if the joey released the tuner if you switched to a recorded program but then it would not buffer. Just curious how this works from those that have the hopper/joey system.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

jagowar said:


> Jumping in here because I have a similar question to this.... when the joey starts to watch something recorded does it indicate in anyway that its "not active"?
> 
> I am looking at both the hopper/directv whole home dvr (ordering one next week) and am wanting a 3 hdtv system. What my concern is if each joey takes a tuner when it starts is fighting over the tuners when you have recordings happening. I have one roommate that will be sharing the hopper.
> 
> For example.... when ptat is using one tuner and we have one other series recording happening. When you power on the joey I assume it takes the first available tuner but if that joey starts to watch a recorded program and I power on the second one I would assume it goes to the same channel being tuned on the first joey. But it would be nice if it was indicated that it was not actively being watched and I could change the channel w/o stepping on the toes of my roommate (I could go ask him if he was actually using it but that would get old pretty quick). Would be even better if the joey released the tuner if you switched to a recorded program but then it would not buffer. Just curious how this works from those that have the hopper/joey system.


to check which tuners are in use u would press the red buttom on the remote
in your situation i would go 2 hoppers and 1 joey.same monthly costs but higher upfront costs
will u be a new customer?


----------



## broeddog (Sep 12, 2009)

It's a $99.00 upfront cost for the additional Hopper and IMO well worth it for the additional three tuners. I have a two Hopper no Joey system and I am 100 percent Happy. I came from D for the Hopper system a have not regretted it for one second.


----------



## jagowar (Jan 8, 2008)

Interesting.... that's not too bad of an upfront cost for the extra hopper. Just curious but have they released the update to allow the hoppers to communicate/share recordings/series recording lists? Reading some of the reviews between the hopper and hr34 it was alluded to dish adding that capability but I have not seen it talked about actually happening yet. That for me would be very important.

Also for those that know would the upfront fee apply anytime or just as a new customer price? Going to the point above it would be nice to see if I can survive with the 1h/2j setup and then if it doesn't work swap one of the joeys out for a hopper (if the integration doesn't work as smoothly as it should which I would have to assume will be the case for the first year or so)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check threads dedicated to S2.21 - or earliest, usually we're posting all new additions there.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

jagowar said:


> Interesting.... that's not too bad of an upfront cost for the extra hopper. Just curious but have they released the update to allow the hoppers to communicate/share recordings/series recording lists? Reading some of the reviews between the hopper and hr34 it was alluded to dish adding that capability but I have not seen it talked about actually happening yet. That for me would be very important.
> 
> Also for those that know would the upfront fee apply anytime or just as a new customer price?  Going to the point above it would be nice to see if I can survive with the 1h/2j setup and then if it doesn't work swap one of the joeys out for a hopper (if the integration doesn't work as smoothly as it should which I would have to assume will be the case for the first year or so)


yes the hoppers can see eachother


----------



## Fosterjaka (Oct 15, 2007)

For what its worth I am happy with the Hopper system now that I have used it for a few weeks. Autohop is great. I wish the OTA module would come out. You can never have too many tuners. I would recommend those who are on the fence to go for it.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Fosterjaka said:


> For what its worth I am happy with the Hopper system now that I have used it for a few weeks. Autohop is great. I wish the OTA module would come out. You can never have too many tuners. I would recommend those who are on the fence to go for it.


I'll probably get off the fence after the OTA module is released and in use by a few people so I know that it works without major problems.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

How many USB tuners you'll need ? How many the h2k will support ?


----------

